# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  KDtele و سانترال

## joker

سلام
رابطه فیزیکی کامپیوتری که روش قرار با kdtele برنامه نویسی بشه با دستگاه سانترال به صورت کلی چطوریه...

با kdtele قبلا کار کردم ولی سانترال بهش وصل کردن هیچی نبفهمم :)

متاسفانه من هیچ آشنائی قبلی با دستگاههای تلفن سانترال و طرز ارتباط با هاشون از طریق برنامه نویسی را بلد نیستم
مثلا الان نمیدونم وقتی یه نفر زنگ میزنه و قراره من وصلش کنم به فلان شماره داخلی چطوری با دستورdtmf شماره ای که جنریت میکنم را به کجا اصلا باید بفرستم ، چطوری خط را وصل کنم و یا مثلا بفهمم فلان شماره داخلی اشغاله ، ازاده و غیره.....

کسی از دوستان تجربه قبلی داره یه توضیحات کلی بهم بده ؟

----------


## daffy_duck376

ببین دوست عزیز اول باید مرکز تلفن طوری برنامه ریزی بشه که تمامی تماسهای ورودی از کابل شهری  رو به یه داخلی مشخص وصل کنه (Divert). بعد شما اون داخلی رو به مودم وصل میکنی . تا حالا هرکس از بیرون زنگ میزنه به صورت پیش فرض به یه داخلی مثلا 2000 وصل میشه . حال مودم شما به داخلی 2000 وصل هست و اون داخلی زنگ میخوره و شما با کد نویسی یه فایل صوتی رو براش پخش می کنی . بعد کاربر داخلی خودشو میزنه . اکثر دستگاهای سانترال جدید با زدن کلید FLASH  خط در حال مکالمه رو HOLD کرده و یه بوق آزاد به شما میدهد و شما میتونید شماره مقصد رو شماره گیری کنید . حال اگر خط آزاد باشد شما با قطع کردن مکالمه (HANGUP) خط HOLD شده را به مقصد وصل میکنید . اگر اشغال باشد شما دوباره با زدن کلید FLASH به خط HOLD شده برگشته و با پخش یک فایل صوتی این قضیه را به اطلاع تماس گیرنده میرسانید . یعنی تا اینجا شما باید کلید FLASH تلفن رو روی KHDTELE شبیه سازی کنید . برای تشخیص اشغال بودن خطوط از EVENT های KDTELE کمک بگیرید . فقط دقت کنید مراکز ساترال داخلی به دو صورت 24 ولت و 48 ولتی کار میکنند که ممکنه شما با داخلی های 24 ولتی مشکل داشته باشی . زیرا کابلهای شهری از ولتاژ48 ولت استفاده میکنند و بعضی مودم ها با خطوط 24 ولتی مشکل دارند ! اگر این سانترال از هر دو نوع خط را دارا بود حتما از خطوط 48 ولتی استفاده کنید ! ضمنا شما باید باید یه لیست از شماره های داخلی داشته باشید که بعد از وارد کردن شماره داخلی توسط تماس گیرنده چک کنید ایا این شماره داخلی وجود دارد یا نه . چون اگر کنترل نکنید با شماره های غیر مجاز مراکز تلفن عکس العمل های متفاوتی نشان میدهند که ممکن است نرم افزار شما قادر به تشخیص اینکه شماره توسط سانترال رد شده نباشد و سیستم شما را با مشکل مواجه کند . 
من تجربه کار با مرکز تلفن 512 شماره ای مدل SRX2000 شرکت کاناداییMITEL رو دارم . البته این مرکز تلفن خیلی پیشرفته بود و سانترال های شرکتی ممکن است این چیزهایی رو که من گفتم SUPPORT نکنه . شما قبل از شروع کار بهتره درمورد مسائلی که صحبت کردم با مسئول سانترال مورد نظر صحبت کنید.
باز هم اگه مشکل داشتی بگو

----------


## alikamyab

با سلام و تشکر برای این مطالب مفید.
من برنامه هایی به عنوان تلفن گویا طراحی کردم اما در زمینه انتقال تماس تجربه ای ندارم.
آیا میشه بدون استفاده از دستگاه های سانترال و فقط با یک کارت مثلا 4 خطه یک سیستم تلفن داخلی طراحی کرد؟؟
به این صورت که تمامی کنترل خطوط داخلی بر عهده همان کارتی باشد که روی کامپیوتر نصب شده.
به عبارت دیگر از 4 خطی که کارت ساپورت میکند دو خط تلفن و دو خط داخلی داشته باشیم که کنترل انتقال تماسها از خطوط مخابراتی روی خطوط داخلی بر عهده کارت باشد؟؟؟
اگر امکان پذیر است لطفا راهنمایی کنید چه کارتی برای این کار بهتر است؟ و این کارت ها را از کجا میتوان خرید؟؟؟؟
چه کامپ.ننتی برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟

با تشکر.

----------


## daffy_duck376

ببین دوست عزیز کار به اراحتی ها که فکر می کنید نیست . شمار باید برای خطوط داخلی یک بوق (DIAL TONE  ) داشته باشید تا بتونید این قدرت رو به خطوط داخلی بدب که شماره گیری کنند . مگرنه داخلی ها روی چی شماره گیری کنند یا خطوط تلفن رو که میخواهید وصل کنید باید به چی وصل کنید ؟ کارتهایی که شما دارید به اونها اشاره میکنند فقط 4 مودم هستند روی یک کارت . همین ! برای هر عملیاتی نیاز به شماره گیری دارند . و شما نمی تونید بدون داشتم یک دستگاه سانترال کاری بکنید اگر هم سانترال داشته باشید که دیگه شما مرکز تلفن نمی نویسید شما یک اپراتور خودکار می نویسید که دوستمون سعی تو نوشتنش داره !

----------


## alikamyab

با تشکر
پس شما منظورتون اینه که یک مودم مثلا Dialogic نمیتونه بوق تولید کنه.
پس چرا این مودم ها اینقدر گران هستند؟؟؟!!!
مثلا برای یک سیستم تلفن گویا آخرین قیمتی که من دارم برای یک مودم 4 پورت باید در حدود 700 هزار تومان بپردازم. در حالی که این مودم فقط میتونه ارتباط صوتی و فکس داشته باشه و حتی نمیتونه برای انتقال دیتا استفاده بشه. !!!!
سوال دیگه اینکه من با دستگاه های سانترال کار نکردم هنوز و میخوام یک نمونه بخرم.
یک دستگاه سانترال ارزان که توانایی ایجاد 5 یا 6 خط داخلی داشته باشه چیه و چه قیمتی داره و مراکز اصلی فروش این دستگاه ها کجاست؟؟
خیلی ممنونم.

----------


## daffy_duck376

والا  این سیستم ها گرون هستند و در انحصار چند شرکت خای مثلا کارا تلفن یه سری مرکز تلفنها ی کوچیک داره . قیمت دستگاهای سانترال بستگی به نوع و امکانات اونها هست ولی از 500000 تومان به بالاست

----------


## daffy_duck376

چند تا از دوستان درباره مودم هایی که میتوان در kdtele استفاده کرد از من پرسیدن . جواب اینه که تمامی مودم هایی که هنگام نصب شدن به جز مودم یه device صدا هم روی سیستم نصب میکنه (half duplex media controler) و ویندوز اونو در قسمت sound and audio device مثل یه کارت صدا میشناسه میتونید استفاده کنید

----------


## habibagn

باتشكر 
ممنون ميشم اگه درباره نحوه شبيه سازي كليد FLASH  و همچنين تاخيرهايي كه بايد ايجاد كنيم بيشتر توضيح بديد

----------


## habibagn

باتشكر 
ممنون ميشم اگه درباره نحوه شبيه سازي كليد FLASH و همچنين تاخيرهايي كه بايد ايجاد كنيم بيشتر توضيح بديد

----------


## daffy_duck376

در مورد تاخیر باید عرض کنم خدمت شما که بستگی به تنظیمات مرکز تلفن شما داره و همچنین باید سیستم CALL FORWARD  (انتقال مکالمه)و call waiting (انتظار مکالمه) اون فعال شده  باشه .
در مرکز مختلف به تنظیمات بیستری نیاز هست که من بلد نیستم  مثلا در مرکز 512 شماره ای شرکت ...... این قضیه رو اصلا ساپورت نکرد !

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام دوستان عزیز:
داشتم از این طرفا رد میشدم چشمم به این تاپیک خورد، گفتم یه اختلاطی بکنیم ...



> رابطه فیزیکی کامپیوتری که روش قرار با kdtele برنامه نویسی بشه با دستگاه سانترال به صورت کلی چطوریه...



*درون یه دستگاه سانترال:*
اساس هر دستگاه سانترال تجاری (traditional digital PBX) یه گذرگاه (bus) انتقالی هست که به کارت دریچه مداری! [کارت مخابراتی] (Port circuit card) متصل میشه. این کارت، برای اتصال تجهیزات دستگاه جانبی مثل گوشی های تلفن یا مدارات تلفنی بین شرکتی به شبکه مداری خطوط داخلی (internal circuit switched network) یا همون شبکه تلفنهای داخلی؛ مورد استفاده قرار می گیره. تعداد متعددی از این کارت ها میتونن از یه گذرگاه انتقالی عمومی مشترکاً استفاده کنند، و از طرف دیگه یه PBX (Private Branch Exchange) یا همون مرکز تلفن خودکار داخلی (سانترال)، میتونه چندین گذرگاه داشته باشه که برای این کارتها که درون یه قفسه یا کابینت تعبیه شدن اختصاص بده، بنابراین نیاز به یه تکنیک برای اینكه به طور                          همزمان (يا شبه همزمان) چند سيگنال مختلف را از يك خط عبور                          دهيم و از ظرفيت رسانه به صورت بهينه استفاده كنيم، خواهیم داشت :


*مالتي پلكسينگ تقسيم زماني (TDM: Time Division Multiplexing) :*
در مورد تكنيك مالتي پلكسينگ(تسهيم) امیدوارم اطلاعاتی داشته باشید ولی اگه هم ندارید اشکالی نداره، میتونید به _اینجا_ مراجعه کنید، این تکنیک زمانی استفاده میشه که ما نیاز داریم از یه رسانه بصورت همزمان چند سیگنال رو عبور بدیم (مثل مورد ما یعنی دستگاه سانترال)؛ سیگنال های صوتی، از یه کارت مداری بصورت دیجیتال از طریق یه گذرگاه انتقال، عبور داده میشن. استاندارد کدینگ و انتقال که حالا دارن تو سیستم های سانترال مورد استفاده قرار می گیرن، بعنوان "مالتي پلكسينگ تقسيم زماني"/"انتقال ديجيتال مدولاسيون پالس به كد" [عجب ترجمه ای!] یا (TDM/PCM) نامیده میشه. 



در این شکل بطور خلاصه، نحوه مدولاسیون و دی مدولاسیون، کوانتایز، نمونه برداری صوت و کدینگ، دکودینگ نمایش داده شده، این کاری هست که معمولاً به عهده DSP هاست، البته نه تمام وظیفه اونها، بلکه قسمتی از وظیفه شون اینه ...


*تکنیک نمونه برداری PCM یا Pulse-code modulation:*


برای اینکه زیاد موضوع رو کش ندیم و ازطرف دیگه با یه جستجوی ساده صدها مطلب در مورد تکنیک نمونه برداری PCM می تونید پیدا کنید (یعلت عدم امکان داشتن ADSL روی خط تلفن و اشتباه گرفتن PCM با Pairgain Technology، و پی بردن به اشتباه با جستجو و در نتیجه هزاران تاپیک)؛ زیاد به کنه تکنیک ها نمی رم، ضمناً دوستان قبلاً هم تاپیکی زده بودند که توضیحات کوتاهی در مورد کدک ها و انکودینگ داده بودم که میتونید به اونجا هم مراجعه کنید : _راجع به کدک ها_




> ... 
> شمار باید برای خطوط داخلی یک بوق (DIAL TONE ) داشته باشید تا بتونید این قدرت رو به خطوط داخلی بدب که شماره گیری کنند ...
> کارتهایی که شما دارید به اونها اشاره میکنند فقط 4 مودم هستند روی یک کارت. همین ...


دوست عزیز  daffy_duck376:
داشتن خطوط داخلی منوط به خرید یک دستگاه سانترال (traditional PBX) گرون قیمت نیست، شما میتونید همین سیستم رو ازطریق شبکه معمولی شرکت و بدون نیاز به راه اندازی یه شبکه سوئیچینگ مداری (یعنی شبکه تلفن داخلی همراه دستگاه سانترال و سیم کشی مجزای زوج سیم (سیم رانژه) ها)  مجزا، فراهم کنید. امور مربوط به سیگنالینگ (مثلاً همین DIAL TONE) میتونه از طریق یه PBX رایگان نرم افزاری، مبتنی بر شبکه حمل بسته که به IP-PBX معروف هست و اکثراً هم از طریق لایسنس GNU منتشر میشن، یعنی سورس باز هستند و بالطبع رایگان! فراهم بشه. بارزترین، معروفترین و پرکاربردترین IP-PBX چه برای سیستم های آزمایشی و کوچک و چه برای سیستمهای عظیم تجاری ™Asterisk هست، نسخه های سفارشی اون هم حتی کار رو راحت تر کردن و همه چی رو میشه تو رابط وب که بهتون میده، تنظیم کرد، نه سیم کشی دارین، نه PBX حداقل 5 میلیونی (بقول خودتون) و نه دردسرهای کابلینگ و ...؛ به همچین شبکه ای میگن : شبکه تلفنی مبتنی بر VoIP
یعنی حتی شما می تونید شبکه داخلی (تلفنی) خودتون رو که راه انداختین، یه شبکه داخلی هم مثلاً تو یه شعبه دیگه شرکت تو یه شهر دیگه عین همین راه بندازید، و برای هر سرور PBX تون، یه IP Valid بگیرید و دو تا شعبه شرکت رو مثل آب خوردن به هم وصل کنید، مثل اینکه همشون تو یه ساختمون هستند، تا حالاش که هیچ ارتباطی با مخابرات و هزینه های جانبی تلفن نداشتین مگه نه! فقط میمونه ارتباط شبکه شما با دنیای خارج، که دیگه باید یه رابط واسه مخابرات داشته باشید، این رابط همون کارتی هست که شما میگی " فقط 4 مودم هستند روی یک کارت "؛ راستش دلیل اصلی هزینه بالای چنین کارت هایی از یک طرف داشتن DSP روی کارت و مهمتر از اون پشتیبانی کامل از VoIP و ساپورت سیگنالینگ های مرتبط با اون هست، این کارت ها، قابلیت اتصال شبکه های تلفنی عمومی (PSTN) به شبکه های VoIP و برعکس رو دارن و مطمئن باشید که خیلی بیشتر از قیمتی که واسشون می پردازید کارآیی دارند که نمی تونم موضوع رو اینجا واستون باز کنم، چون صدای مدیرا در میاد که تاپیک رو به بیراهه کشیدم...






> ... من برنامه هایی به عنوان تلفن گویا طراحی کردم اما در زمینه انتقال تماس تجربه ای ندارم.
> آیا میشه بدون استفاده از دستگاه های سانترال و فقط با یک کارت مثلا 4 خطه یک سیستم تلفن داخلی طراحی کرد؟؟
> به این صورت که تمامی کنترل خطوط داخلی بر عهده همان کارتی باشد که روی کامپیوتر نصب شده.
> به عبارت دیگر از 4 خطی که کارت ساپورت میکند دو خط تلفن و دو خط داخلی داشته باشیم که کنترل انتقال تماسها از خطوط مخابراتی روی خطوط داخلی بر عهده کارت باشد؟؟؟
> اگر امکان پذیر است لطفا راهنمایی کنید چه کارتی برای این کار بهتر است؟ و این کارت ها را از کجا میتوان خرید؟؟؟؟
> چه کامپ.ننتی برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟
> با تشکر.





> پس شما منظورتون اینه که یک مودم مثلا Dialogic نمیتونه بوق تولید کنه.
> پس چرا این مودم ها اینقدر گران هستند؟؟؟!!!
> مثلا برای یک سیستم تلفن گویا آخرین قیمتی که من دارم برای یک مودم 4 پورت باید در حدود 700 هزار تومان بپردازم. در حالی که این مودم فقط میتونه ارتباط صوتی و فکس داشته باشه و حتی نمیتونه برای انتقال دیتا استفاده بشه. !!!!
> سوال دیگه اینکه من با دستگاه های سانترال کار نکردم هنوز و میخوام یک نمونه بخرم.
> یک دستگاه سانترال ارزان که توانایی ایجاد 5 یا 6 خط داخلی داشته باشه چیه و چه قیمتی داره و مراکز اصلی فروش این دستگاه ها کجاست؟؟
> خیلی ممنونم.


همون مطالب بالا + دو تا مقاله در مورد VoIP تو شماره های اول و سوم مجله هست که تمام مراحل راه اندازی یه همچین سیستمی رو تشریح کردم، ولی یکمی پیش نیاز میخواد (برای شما که تلفن گویا نوشتی حتماً دارین)...
ولی اگه یه appliance کاملاً آماده میخواهید و حوصله کار با Asterisk/Trixbox و تنظیمات extension و شبکه و ... رو ندارید، (ضمناً هنوز اقدام به خرید نکردید!) توصیه ام اینه که اصلاً دنبال دستگاههای سانترال PBX بدون پشتیبانی از VoIP نرید، چون اصلاً به صرفه و قابل توسعه برای آینده نیستند و دو ماه بعد می فهمید پولتون رو ریختید دور! چرا؟ چون شاید قیمت PBX معمولی یه مقدار جزئی کمتر باشه ولی اولاً هزینه توسعه سیستمهای سوئیچینگ مداری اصلاً قابل قیاس با سیستمهای مبتنی بر IP نیست (مخصوصاً برای ما که پول نرم افزار نمیدیم)، و از طرف دیگه واقعاً تنوع سمت کلانیت ها (معادل گوشی های داخلی سیستمهای سانترال قدیمی) تو PBX های مبتنی بر VoIP خیلی بیشتر و متنوع تر هست و ...

به هرصورت تا اونجایی که من میدونم، یکی از پر فروش ترین IP-PBX ها تو ایران مدلهای Hybrid IP PBX پاناسونیک هستند، مثلاً مدلهای زیر :

KX-TDA600 KX-TDA200 KX-TDA100
ولی همه این دستگاه ها، سمت کلاینت (یا extension) هاشون رو طوری انحصاری کردن که نمیشه باهاشون تعامل داشت، به فرض اگه میگن سیستم سانترال مبتنی برSIP  (یکی از پروتکل های VoIP) داریم، extension هایی که میدن به هیچ صراطی مستقیم نیستند، و با هیچکدوم از SIP Phone های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری سازگار نیستند (شاید بندرت باشه ولی من ندیدم)، حتی وقتی پکت های SIP شون رو trace  میکنی، بنظر میاد اصلاً با استانداردهای SIP سازگار نیستد، یا اونقدر سفارشی کردن و پیچوندنشون که همه برن گوشیهای خودشون رو بخرن!

موفق باشید.

----------


## daffy_duck376

با تشکر از اطلاعات کامل شما فقط یه مورد هست . اینکه تا اونجا که من میدونم VIOP یه سیستم تلفنی مبتنی بر اینترنت و شبکه میباشد و موضوع بحث ما روی خط تلفن آنالوگ می باشد و کامپوننت kdtele که فقط با خطوط آنالوگ کار میکنه.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> با تشکر از اطلاعات کامل شما فقط یه مورد هست . اینکه تا اونجا که من میدونم VIOP یه سیستم تلفنی مبتنی بر اینترنت و شبکه میباشد و موضوع بحث ما روی خط تلفن آنالوگ می باشد و کامپوننت kdtele که فقط با خطوط آنالوگ کار میکنه.


یک طرف هر IP-PBX (که هسته یه سیستم ساده مبتنی بر VoIP هست) خطوط تلفن آنالوگ یا دیجیتال و سمت دیگه شبکه (و اینترنت) هست، اگه خط تلفن نباشه که شبکه تلفنی یا سیستم سانترال و ... معنی نمیده!
ولی در مورد موضوع بحث، من به قسمتی از صحبت های شما اشاره کردم که لزوم وجود یه PBX سخت افزاری رو تو سیستم های تلفنی، ناگزیر دونستید و اشاره من یه همین مورد بود. 
شما می تونید قبل ورود خطوط آنالوگ به Asterisk اونها رو توسط KDTELE مدیریت کنید بعد پاس بدینش سمت Asterisk. البته هیچ لزومی به اینکار نیست چون جناب Asterisk معظم همه کار (هر جور مدیریت تماسها و IVR، فاکس، ضبط پیغام، Dialing و ...) رو خودش انجام میده و فقط شما براش با اسکریپت های درون فایلهای conf روال کار رو مشخص می کنید ...

----------


## mf_me2003

يه نكته رو فراموش نكنيد
اونم اينه كه كد ارسال و فلش در دستگاه ها با هم فرق مي كنه  و حتي بوق مشغولي ممكنه صداي خاصي باشه بسته به نوع دستگاهتون.
من با پانوسونيك 812 و tda 600 و صندوق صوتي tvm200 بصورت حرفه اي كار كردم و حتي چندين نسخه نرم افزار فارسي كنترل سانترال را عيب يابي كردم.

----------


## Mahdi-563

سلام من دارم با سانترال کار می کنم ولی هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
فقط یه مشکل! چطور صدایی که پخش  می شه بشنوم

----------


## battak

ممنون از مطالبتون، مخصوصا شما آقای Saeed_m_Farid
2 تا سوال داشتم:
1- اینکه چرا این مسائل میرن زیر گروه برنامه نویسی دلفی میشن؟ یعنی میخوام بدونم ربطی به این زبان دارد یا نه!!
2- فقط اینکه چه جوری میتونم مطالب بیشتری در این زمینه به زبان فارسی پیدا کنم؟

ممنون میشم بیشتر در این مورد صحبت کنین.

----------


## daffy_duck376

> 2- فقط اینکه چه جوری میتونم مطالب بیشتری در این زمینه به زبان فارسی پیدا کنم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم بیشتر در این مورد صحبت کنین.


در این مورد بعید میدونم بتونید مطالب فارسی پیدا کنید .



> 1- اینکه چرا این مسائل میرن زیر گروه برنامه نویسی دلفی میشن؟ یعنی میخوام  بدونم ربطی به این زبان دارد یا نه!!
> 
> ممنون میشم بیشتر در این مورد صحبت کنین.


چون توی تالار دلفی پرسیده شده بود مگر نه این کامپوننت نسخه دات نت هم دارد.

----------


## straightfaceman

سلام دوستان.من دارم یه برنامه مینویسم و میخوام شماره تلفن هایی که به هر سیستمی تماس میگیره رو بیارم تو سیستم و حالا تو برنامم استفاده کنم.اما تو شرکتم یه سیستم سانترال هست که متاسفانه الان یه روزه اسمشو شنیدم . تلفن ها اونجا تقسیم میشه و رو تلفم های شرکت فقط یه داخلی شمارش میاد.کسی میتونه کمکم کنه چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ خیلییییی ممنون

یا علی

----------


## pr1nce

سلام. دوستان من دارم ی پروژه با این کامپوننت میسازم. وقتی میخواستم ورژنش 4 شو تو vs 2013 اد کنم اررور میداد ولی با regsvr32 ثبتش کردم حل شد. بعد که کنترلای مختلفشو گذاشتم رو فرمای برنامم پیغام زیر میاد:
error.png

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنین. از دیشب لنگ اینم...

----------


## joker

خب با run as administrator اجراش کن
یوزرت محدود هست و اجازه رایت توی رجیستری را نداره ظاهرا.

----------


## pr1nce

> خب با run as administrator اجراش کن
> یوزرت محدود هست و اجازه رایت توی رجیستری را نداره ظاهرا.


دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسخت. اشکال از کرک کامپوننت بود. مثل اینکه کرکه فیک بود و کار نمیکرد... بیلد 32 این کامپوننتو از یکی از سایتای ایرانی گرفتم که کرک هم داشت و کار میکرد. مشکلم حل شد. ممنون.

----------

